# Caterpillars



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Over the years have read about on here and seen the threads on the processionary caterpillars most refer to them as being mainly a problem in Southern Europe and pine forests ,
mailonline today has a story about them referring to the oak caterpillar come in from Italy is this a mutation, the same, are they equally as dangerous to our dogs.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> Over the years have read about on here and seen the threads on the processionary caterpillars most refer to them as being mainly a problem in Southern Europe and pine forests ,
> mailonline today has a story about them referring to the oak caterpillar come in from Italy is this a mutation, the same, are they equally as dangerous to our dogs.


Could they be the same?
"Residents in west and south London and Pangbourne in Berkshire have been advised not to touch the oak processionary moths, which are now emerging in oak trees in the areas, and to keep children, pets and livestock away from them."

http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...rpillar-says-forestry-commission-7704198.html


----------

